# Need Some beginner's help



## EngineerParaboo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello,

I'm thinking of getting into model trains, but with my amount of free time and lack of too much money to do this, I want to start out slow.

For now, I want an HO train to just run around some tracks in my room.
What do I need to buy besides tracks? I don't know very much, so I'm not sure what I use for power or if one train is incompatible with a certain power supply. Could any tell me where to get started?

Also, Is it easy to take apart and shift the track layout at all, just in case I don't like the setup?

Thank you,
EngineerParaboo


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Go to ebay. They have some great deals there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For HO this should help. It has the DC wiring. I didn't have a HO site bookmarked till now.

It came from this thread


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

EngineerParaboo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting into model trains, but with my amount of free time and lack of too much money to do this, I want to start out slow.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome

Besides track you will need a transformer, wire, and of course a locomotive. As to compatibility, Pick a scale, and then decide if you want to go with DC or DCC. There is a ton of info on this forum so just do some searching and reading. My layout started on the floor. the track can be changed anytime that you like. I more detail the harder it is to change. The main thing is to have fun.


----------

